# Looking for a specific type of fastener. Does it already exist?



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all i'm looking for a fastener that would sorta act like a biscuit but doesn't require glue. Imagine almost like a metal biscuit that had little reversed claws on it so that once it was pushed into the groove it couldn't pull out. I sketched a little cross section of what i mean. Does anyone know if this exists I'd love to find it for a project.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/Lamello-156100-K-20-Clamping-Plates/dp/B0006N2OPA


----------

